
Ask HN: Good tech talks you can just listen to – without watching - mromnia
Recently I&#x27;ve been travelling by car a lot. It&#x27;s kinda boring and makes you unable to really do anything, so I&#x27;ve started listening to audiobooks on the way.<p>However, I thought I could catch up on some tech talks I never have time to listen to instead, but it seems like every talk has a presentation component and you&#x27;re missing too much context without seeing it.<p>So, does HN know any tech talks that are great, and still stay great when you can&#x27;t see the person speaking and their slides?
======
EduardMe
I love to listen to podcasts while traveling or just walking. There are some
really good podcasts on SaaS businesses and on technology. They are also free
and come often weekly, so you can follow one you like especially. I'm
following for example "Release Notes" or "Giant robot smashing into other
giant robots", event TED has a podcast there with good shorter talks.

------
__ddd__
Linux Action Show (LAS) is pretty conversational in its format, if the Linux
world interests you. Make sure to share on social media because apparently
Jupiter Broadcasting's metrics don't balance growth with existing subscriber
base very well...

